# Love Potion no 9.



## Stroodlepuff (30/1/15)

*LOVE POTION NO. 9*

*ITS VALENTINES MONTH AND WE AT VAPE KING WANT TO SHOW OUR LOYAL FANS SOME LOVE!*

*ALL ORDERS OVER R500.00 FOR THE MONTH OF FEBRUARY WILL RECEIVE A FREE BOTTLE OF THIS SEDUCTIVE BLEND, IT WILL ALSO BE AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE AT R65.00 FOR THE MONTH OF FEBRUARY!*

*WHAT IS LOVE POTION NO. 9?*

*A LOVESOME BLEND OF RED BERRIES, FIZZY SHERBET AND A SEDUCTIVE VANILLA WITH A TOUCH OF CHERRY DROPS! THIS IS JUST THE VAPE TO SET THE MOOD WITH THAT SOMEONE SPECIAL!*

*THIS WILL BE AVAILABLE FROM 01-02-2015 AND WILL ONLY BE SOLD UNTIL 28-02-2015 (UNLESS YOU WANT MORE OF COURSE!)*


*

*



​

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/15)

Nice one! Love this kind of marketing! It rocks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice one! Love this kind of marketing! It rocks!



Thanks Uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (31/1/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 20463
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds interesting  will definitely pick up a bottle! Although with all the yummy new liquids coming in, a R500 + bill is a definite!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (5/2/15)

ok fantastic marketing and you will see me soon to get some of that love potion.watch out boys vapeking is on fire.you rock vapeking keep up the good work.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## saiman (6/2/15)

I picked up one of these bottles the other day. if you love sherbet this one is for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## gripen (6/2/15)

cool thanks @saiman will surtanley give it a shot


----------



## saiman (6/2/15)

gripen said:


> cool thanks @saiman will surtanley give it a shot


I must warn you though. Its very sweet and very intense. I think if its more than one tank you inevitably end up dilluting it. I mixed it with some of my strong tobacco flavour leftovers to balance the sweetness


----------



## gripen (7/2/15)

thanks @saiman i will keep that in mind.test it and see,how long has youre mix been steeping for


----------



## saiman (7/2/15)

To be very honest I am a loyal Vapeking customer but this one was a lemon. The sherbet and cherry is so intense that I couldnt take more than half a tank. I.mixed it half half with tobacco flavour and it even killed the tobacco taste. Not sure if its me but if feel taste notes should be subtle not in your face​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/15)

saiman said:


> To be very honest I am a loyal Vapeking customer but this one was a lemon. The sherbet and cherry is so intense that I couldnt take more than half a tank. I.mixed it half half with tobacco flavour and it even killed the tobacco taste. Not sure if its me but if feel taste notes should be subtle not in your face​



Thanks for the feedback Saiman  We have altered it slightly since the original batch let me know if you would like me to send you a new one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (7/2/15)

very good service @Stroodlepuff.keep up the good work.thats custemer service.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## saiman (7/2/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thanks for the feedback Saiman  We have altered it slightly since the original batch let me know if you would like me to send you a new one


Wow thanks thats very kind and generous. I will give this one a miss because I think I had enough sherbet and cherry for a long time. Flavourwise you guys have done an excellent job on Caramel toffee, Belgium waffle and traditional tobacco (albeit its more a secret flavour to me than tobacco). The caramel toffee is superb. Irish cream also pretty allright. Berry blaze and love potion i found very overpowering and strawberry cream slightly offish. Well its a journey and I am glad I have access to.proudly ZA juice at a good price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/15)

saiman said:


> Wow thanks thats very kind and generous. I will give this one a miss because I think I had enough sherbet and cherry for a long time. Flavourwise you guys have done an excellent job on Caramel toffee, Belgium waffle and traditional tobacco (albeit its more a secret flavour to me than tobacco). The caramel toffee is superb. Irish cream also pretty allright. Berry blaze and love potion i found very overpowering and strawberry cream slightly offish. Well its a journey and I am glad I have access to.proudly ZA juice at a good price.



Thanks for the feedback  we are busy refining our flavours so be sure to give them a try again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/15)

@Stroodlepuff , talking flavours, have there been any alterations to VK Grape Soda and VK Pina Colada in the past few months?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saiman (7/2/15)

Silver said:


> @Stroodlepuff , talking flavours, have there been any alterations to VK Grape Soda and VK Pina Colada in the past few months?


Never tried those. Your thoughts?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/15)

Silver said:


> @Stroodlepuff , talking flavours, have there been any alterations to VK Grape Soda and VK Pina Colada in the past few months?


Nope

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (7/2/15)

i love youre apple pie and had some of youre apple,like it very much.and R80 for 20ml is a very good price,compering to other juice where you pay allot more for 15ml.but at the end of the day everyone has to make some money and even if you pay R300,if the juice is good customers will be back for more.and then again with service like that you will always have customers cumming back for more.graet job.


----------



## Silver (7/2/15)

saiman said:


> Never tried those. Your thoughts?



Hi @saiman 

I liked those two. Both are lovely juices. Have reviewed both 

Grape Soda reminds me of Fanta Grape. Lovely
Pina Colada is very tasty. Island style. 

You can find my reviews on this page
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/silvers-juice-reviews.t5421/
Just scroll down to Vape King

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/2/15)

@saiman why don't you just add some unflavoured VG?

I've actually come to find most juices to contain too much flavour. So I soften most of them with VG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

